

New cyberattack against Iranian oil sector - jpdus
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5ivdP6nle_OuBNCj2NAL2rBVQ5-lQ?docId=CNG.a86eb6b2701ce148592ac01588b748be.41

======
hughjohnson
Its always going on.

Computers were born of a cold war, and thus spawned a new one.

You could blame the machine or, the ones sitting behind the keyboards.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It is not the ones sitting behind the keyboards, it is the people standing
behind them.

------
tomjen3
And you wonder why Iran wants a nuclear weapon?

It is because they need backup when they hit the US and or Israel back their
own cyber attacks.

I have no love for the Iranians, but if you don't think they are doing what
they feel is necessary to secure their own way of life, you are insane.

~~~
kposehn
The Iranian government wants nuclear weapons to put themselves in the position
of having sufficient deterrent to attack that all middle eastern nations must
use Iran as the crux of their foreign policy. If they accomplish this,
anything that goes on in the region will have to accommodate them.
Furthermore, it would seriously jeopardize Israel's existence, which would
destabilize things even more; Iran is indeed serious about destroying Israel.

Iran is no innocent party, nor are they peaceful in their intentions. Don't
mistake their feigned innocence for being a victim.

------
kposehn
It was only a matter of time before actions such as these became public. The
covert war has been going on for quite a while; I would expect more of these
to come to light in the next few months, for good or ill.

------
mjwalshe
The cynic wonders if this is the office workers geting more ordianry viruses
and blaming the great satan to save face - migt be a bit hard explaining to
the vice police how you got a virus from browsing porn sites.

"But Hounoured Mulla - I have no idea how those decadent pictures of those
shameless hussys Palin and Widecombe appeared on my PC"

